# SWOLLEN VOCAL CHORDS



## 19747 (Dec 4, 2006)

I am new to this site and have not seen any discussion about swollen vocal chords and GERD. Has anyone else experienced trouble with their vocal chords swelling and making it difficult to talk? If so, what amount of time did it take after starting medication for the vocal chords to heal? Thanks for any answers!


----------

